# This is what happens in quarantine



## Gibsonator (May 15, 2020)

pretty fukkin cool lol...


----------



## Gibsonator (May 16, 2020)

35 views but only 1 like.
I can't be only 1 of 2 people that thought that shit was cool...


----------



## joeyirish777 (May 16, 2020)

his trigger finger discipline is on point


----------



## German89 (May 16, 2020)

joeyirish777 said:


> his trigger finger discipline is on point




ROTFLMAO

Gibz, the fuk did i watch?!


----------



## CJ (May 16, 2020)

My fingers would cramp up!


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (May 20, 2020)

that target is destroyed if he is aiming


----------



## Boogieman (May 20, 2020)

That guy spent a lot of money on that fukin video, but bad ass absolutely!


----------



## joeyirish777 (May 20, 2020)

Boogieman said:


> That guy spent a lot of money on that fukin video, but bad ass absolutely!



yeah I was wondering why he has matching ar's lol. maybe he's got a gun business..


----------



## Gibsonator (May 20, 2020)

joeyirish777 said:


> yeah I was wondering why he has matching ar's lol. maybe he's got a gun business..



daddy prob owns a gun store is my guess


----------



## German89 (May 20, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> daddy prob owns a gun store is my guess



what if he's daddy?


----------



## FlyingPapaya (May 31, 2020)

yeah thats ****ing awesome.


----------

